# Table  704.1  in the `06  IPC



## globe trekker (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone have or has anyone had a problem with this table being the ' minimum '  slope required and not the " MAXIMUM ".

I ask because of the LOW FLOW TOILETS being installed on 4" diameter piping  [  i.e. - the potential for the liquids to outrun the solids and create clogs  ].

Opinions,  experience, banter and other please.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: Table  704.1  in the `06  IPC

I'm not sure 1/8" per foot is adequate slope for a low flow toilet on it's own branch, with few other fixtures to wash the branch, so I'd hate to see that be the maximum.  It might be good to have a range of slopes, say 1/8" to 1/2".


----------



## kilitact (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: Table  704.1  in the `06  IPC

there used to be wording to the effect that the 1/8 per foot slope was only allowed with the approval of the AHJ. The AHJ will usually  not approved this minimum slope with a low flow toilet


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Table  704.1  in the `06  IPC

kilitact,

Where did that ' wording ' come from?

On a lot of the plumbing drain lines `round here,  most will exceed the minimums listed in this table.   Only a very few will actually try to adhere to [ as close as they can ] the table minimums.    Just wondering if anyone out there has had problems with these slopes... :?


----------



## kilitact (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Table  704.1  in the `06  IPC

globe trekker:

Section 708.0: Horizontal drainage piping shall be run in practical alignment and a uniform slope of not less than one-fourth inch per foot or two percent toward the point of disposal provided that where its impractical due to the depth of the street sewer or to the structural features or to the arrangement of any building or structure to obtain a slope of one-fourth of an inch per foot or two percent, any such pipe or piping three inches or larger in diameter may have a slope of not less than one-eighth of an inch per foot or one percent, when first approved by the Authority Having Jurisdiction.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Table  704.1  in the `06  IPC

The maximum slope of a horizontal drain is 45°. After that it becomes a vertical drain.

GPE


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Table  704.1  in the `06  IPC

GPE,

It's that "up to 45 degree slope" that I am questioning with the common use of low flow fixtures.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Table  704.1  in the `06  IPC

I understand the concern but, I guess the code hasn't gotten there yet. Another concern is that the IPC DWV sizing tables may still be designed for more flow than what is occuring with all of the low flow fixtures now being installed. The scouring action can't be what it used to be.

GPE


----------

